# Hatching duck eggs



## cpetrus (Apr 1, 2014)

I am hatching duck eggs for the first time. I had 2 eggs hatch without problems on day 29. Today is day 32. I have 10 eggs that have not hatched. Is there a way to tell if they are still alive? I candled and do not see movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

